# Presa Canarios?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have done tons of reading on the breed, I am just asking if anyone here actually owned the breed and what they can tell me about it. I am going to look at a 8 month pup in a rescue org that is up for adoption. According to the resuce org, the pup was sent to be euthanized because it was showing hip problems but the vet wouldnt do it because it was such a nice dog that they reached out for help and got it a foster home. They actually have it on anti-flamatory meds and the dog has shown a great improvement...


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Ive ownedseveral presasa before great dog just need a very sturcutred owner


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok this is not personal experience, but from what I have read and heard.


Presas are a guardian breed and need to be kept well socialized or HA tends to develop. Oh course due to them being very large mastiffs, extreme training is needed. You don't want an unruly mastiff bounding around. 



I know we had a lady here that had presa's at one time.

I am sure Cane76 can provide a history lesson on the dogs.. But I don't know if we have any members that own a purebred.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

I own a pure bred one


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cream is Pitbulls said:


> I own a pure bred one


What do you mean by structured owner? Can you share some of that good info you have about them please :thumbsup:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Ok this is not personal experience, but from what I have read and heard.
> 
> Presas are a guardian breed and need to be kept well socialized or HA tends to develop. Oh course due to them being very large mastiffs, extreme training is needed. You don't want an unruly mastiff bounding around.
> 
> ...


There a couple of stands on breed by different breeders and also views as to where the purest dogs come from. Technically the so called Presas around now aren't really the dogs dating back to the 1800's the original cattle dog, they are actual recreation of the breeds by mixing diff mastiff and bulldog breeds.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hopefully my friend deb wil see this and coment as that is her breed of choice


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope so, some of these shelter people are so snotty and rude. I called on Saturday to see if anyone can givem e more info on the dog and the lady that answered was extremely rude and did not have any information. She said that she only answers the phones for the shelter, I am thinking to my self, so you volunteer to pick up the phone and provide absolutely no information? what is the point of that?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

what "problems" did the dog have? Some Vets will not put any dogs down for any behavioral issue. Just make sure t is nothing really serious. Maybe the people just didn;t know how to handle a big dog. But is he was displaying HA at 8 months or something like that you might want to rethink what your getting into. Hopefully you can get more of a back info.
I have worked with several but do not know enough about them as a breed to give an op either way. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

giestexe was awesome a full of knowledge. Great lady. I wish she would stop by sometime.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

she messaged me today and said she was back


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> what "problems" did the dog have? Some Vets will not put any dogs down for any behavioral issue. Just make sure t is nothing really serious. Maybe the people just didn;t know how to handle a big dog. But is he was displaying HA at 8 months or something like that you might want to rethink what your getting into. Hopefully you can get more of a back info.
> I have worked with several but do not know enough about them as a breed to give an op either way. Let us know what happens.


They said the owners said the dog started showing hip problems and sent it to the vet to put it down. The rescue said the vet didnt have the heart to do it because the dog showed such a great attitude that he started the dog on anti-flamatory meds to see if he would improve. The foster home said he is the sweetest dog and that he loves everything and everyone and that he is very calm and laid back. I am hopefully going to check him out this weekend to see how he is. Lisa I'd def run it by you to see what you think once I see him =)


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> What do you mean by structured owner? Can you share some of that good info you have about them please :thumbsup:


Oh ill be more then happy to basically the breed is challenging indeed by easily challenging their owner when you own this breed you hsould alreayd know what your up against this breed is dominat and it is not for first dog owners the breed needs a owner of the same tempo basically strong,dominat,and knwos how to get it done you must be on your back about it with this breed and really do what your up against


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wheezie said:


> she messaged me today and said she was back


Sweet! Can't wait to hear about what she's been up to.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I read that breeders are fighting among each other because of the difference in standards also there are two different registry formed and one wants the name dogo added to the name as in Dogo persa canario"


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> They said the owners said the dog started showing hip problems and sent it to the vet to put it down. The rescue said the vet didnt have the heart to do it because the dog showed such a great attitude that he started the dog on anti-flamatory meds to see if he would improve. The foster home said he is the sweetest dog and that he loves everything and everyone and that he is very calm and laid back. I am hopefully going to check him out this weekend to see how he is. Lisa I'd def run it by you to see what you think once I see him =)


OIC, , good at least it was not behavioral. Check to see how bad the hips are, you don;t want to get a dog that will cost thousands in hip surgery. I would put really bad hips down in a heart beat but that is me. I have seen some dogs do good with surgery and others suffer miserably. In a large dog IMO they are better off put down than have to suffer with hip pain. Probably not the popular thing to do but I have a lot of experience with clients dogs having hip issues and seeing what happens after surgery.

If they are not bad then I would say they are fine. I have a few working dogs that have mild hip dysplasia that are spayed and are still running agility and you would never know.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

There is a presa canario breeder that is about 30 minutes drive from me, and they export to america. They work very closely to a breeder in the states of the same name.

.: Tres Alida Presa Canarios :. Presa Canarios Puppies For Sale

They are called TRES ALIDA Presa here and in the states.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> OIC, , good at least it was not behavioral. Check to see how bad the hips are, you don;t want to get a dog that will cost thousands in hip surgery. I would put really bad hips down in a heart beat but that is me. I have seen some dogs do good with surgery and others suffer miserably. In a large dog IMO they are better off put down than have to suffer with hip pain. Probably not the popular thing to do but I have a lot of experience with clients dogs having hip issues and seeing what happens after surgery.
> 
> If they are not bad then I would say they are fine. I have a few working dogs that have mild hip dysplasia that are spayed and are still running agility and you would never know.


Thank you for that info, to be honest not to insult first time dog owners but a giant type breed can be easily ruined by over exercising the pup. My brother has an american bulldog pup and he kept teaching the dog jump to try to tug on things in.I kept telling him that he shouldnt make the pup do that because he was still growing and it is not a good behavior to teach, anyhow, he told me that last week the dog jumped very high and landed wrong and was limping for a whole day so i sent him something on large breed dogs to him and his wife so they stop teaching the dog bad behaviors and possibly causing joint problems on the puppy, he is only 6 months now..so maybe some dogs are hurt by their own owners for not letting them grow and this could be that case also, but since it is a giant breed it can also be hereditary. Even though they said it was a hip problem, i still do not trust shelters and if I do decide to keep the dog I will tell them I need at least a week to see if the dog is the right fit for our family. I spoke to the first breeder of presas in the US and he told personality traits to look for in the pup and some other good info.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lou Rob said:


> There is a presa canario breeder that is about 30 minutes drive from me, and they export to america. They work very closely to a breeder in the states of the same name.
> 
> .: Tres Alida Presa Canarios :. Presa Canarios Puppies For Sale
> 
> They are called TRES ALIDA Presa here and in the states.


Thanks for the link :thumbsup:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cream is Pitbulls said:


> Oh ill be more then happy to basically the breed is challenging indeed by easily challenging their owner when you own this breed you hsould alreayd know what your up against this breed is dominat and it is not for first dog owners the breed needs a owner of the same tempo basically strong,dominat,and knwos how to get it done you must be on your back about it with this breed and really do what your up against


I was told by a reputable breeder that Presas should not be handled rough and it should be more about light touching and stern voice tone. What do you think?


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes thats always been the way absically like with my preses if you handle them rough theyll be more thne likely do the same back so its lieka coming backk on you light touching but avery stern voice is the way how to handle and the breeder told you right stern voice is a must though but yes acutally are you thinking about getting a presa?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am looking forward to the update on geisthexe too, I have missed her a bunch!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cream is Pitbulls said:


> Yes thats always been the way absically like with my preses if you handle them rough theyll be more thne likely do the same back so its lieka coming backk on you light touching but avery stern voice is the way how to handle and the breeder told you right stern voice is a must though but yes acutally are you thinking about getting a presa?


I have been a fan of them but I wouldnt go out and buy one. This one happens to be up for adoption and they told me that the dog is very sweet and calm with every dog and any person. I think at 8 months you should be getting a preview of the temperament of the dog so it's a good chance to see how it acts. I will always love the true APBT's but I think they might be too much for me to handle where I live, I am thinking about getting a show Amstaff or a bully pup of older breeding dogs, not a pup of 1 yr old bullies mating.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh if you would you like me and you can chat abotu ambullies as well since you want a pup out of one


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

And have you ever heard of a Ca de bou?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cream is Pitbulls said:


> And have you ever heard of a Ca de bou?


Yes briefly it's like a bulldog mastiff type dog right?


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes very hard to come by over here in the usa


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cream is Pitbulls said:


> Yes very hard to come by over here in the usa


Do you have one?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Deb health, temperament tests her dogs as well as preforms in weight pull.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Do you have one?


I wish I did


----------



## Rhapathy (Aug 13, 2009)

I had a Cane Corso once apon a time. It's like the Presa's cousin. They are great dogs, but very headstrong. They need an experianced owner in muscle breed dogs. They are very protective. They require a very dominant owner. They are devoted and very loyal. They are usually anywhere from 85-125lbs. Last, but not least they need to be excercised alot.

=)


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rhapathy said:


> I had a Cane Corso once apon a time. It's like the Presa's cousin. They are great dogs, but very headstrong. They need an experianced owner in muscle breed dogs. They are very protective. They require a very dominant owner. They are devoted and very loyal. They are usually anywhere from 85-125lbs. Last, but not least they need to be excercised alot.
> 
> =)


I tried to rescue one last yr but withing a few hours he became attached to me too quickly and started growling at my fiance if she came by me or if I petted my in laws GSD. I read the American Corso lines aren't representing the breed in the temperament dept. The Italians state that the dogs were changed once they arrived here and the breeding has brought on a lot of unstable tempered dogs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I used too weight pull train with my old dog Cain a mastiff/pit cross and all kinds of dogs up in the foothills of Sacramento[Pinren][sp],this lady Cathy had a ranch up there and a whole bunch of presa's[oak leaf ranch was the kennel name i believe],she was damn serious about here dogs and i couldn't even show up to train on time,made me look like a lazy punk kid thinking back,Anyways,her dog[one of them]was related to Bain the infamous s.f. presa that was euthanized for killing Diane Whipple[same father,or dam,or litter mate,not sure]it was as stable as they come,contrary to how they were being pertrayed by the media at the time.
The dogs were really well trained,[and she could tell my cain needed work,and offred to but some real basic obediance on him.something i tryed,but failed at clearly]from what you'd here in the media,the breed was a uncontrollable killer dog,these dogs were not,they were pointed in sch,pp,weight pull and show with firm training established,they could be trusted with children or the eldely i believe,no problem.They did not pull like a pit,and didn't really resemble one,they don't dig down[the ones i saw]they just walked forward pulling a few thousand pounds.
I remember she was really strict with the breedings and contracts,she really had her ethics down,and i was embarrassed at my dogs performance compared to hers,i remember her talking about taking back a dog she had bred because the owner didnt work it like he had promised in the contract,like i said,serious doglady!I forget her full name i wanna say Cathy Smith,Deb was once a member here and was a damn good one,very experienced with the breed and full of good insight,from what i know Cathy still is pulling her dogs in nor cal and showing in the ukc,I'd like to say hi to her again,wonder if she remembers me and my now dead dog?
from the info Ive gathered through research,they are a reconstruction beginning in the early 70's by Manuel Cuarto in Spanish territory of the canary islands off of Africa[cuarto irma kennels[sp].
there is nearly dozens of breeds mixed in among them the apbt/amstaff.
they can be registered with the ukc under presa canario,and the fci[world dog registry under dogo canario and are a akc recognized breed under there dogs in construction area[forgot the name].
they are not related to the cane corso directly,but both are reconstructions,both papered bandog types,the corso being of neo,boxer and bardino majero blood among other breeds.
and of course not the dog for the inexperienced.Not at all like a apbt in nature,they are serious,they can get angry and are territorial,a fighting breed but with more of a guardian instinct.I love the breed deeply and will own one one day,maybe my next dog but they are a harder keep than a apbt,and must be trained early in basic obedience and have it enforced for the duration of there life[as with most breeds].
Theres much more info,much more precise,i suggest a board called el presa[elpresa.com]and one called bandog banter,a good pp web site with focus on the mastiff,bandog breeds.
These dogs are not the ancient dogs they are advertised as,such as the neo or cane corso but a Reconstruction as are all three,so there still is variation in type.
thats it for now,im interested if anyone has corections to what ive wrote on the "dogs" not the gramer!
Keith.
and if Deb would chime in that would be [email protected]


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome info man, I always love a good read and to chat with people that love learning about the past. I finally got an email back from the resuce and they told me that he might be getting adopted by someone already, but they told me they would let me know by the end of the week. I am just happy the dog is getting a home hopefully the right one. I never met a Presa in real life so even if the dog is getting adopted and they bring it out to the adoption day I will go meet it. I met a bandog pit/mastiff cross and it was the coolest dog, at the time it was up for adoption but I couldnt take it in. I am just taking my time looking for my next dog and finding the best fit. Thanks for the info again!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

that sounds like the best idea,do all your research first,especialy on a breed like the presa so you don't get screwed by the breeder or get something you think you weren't like a bandog straight up when you wanted a presa.
I need to do my research on it as well so i dont get screwed,just as it is hard to understand this apbt/bully/game amstaff business it is equally as hard or harder to get the preasa info out with out getting screwed into buying the bogus thing,i believe allot of the dogs out there to be crosses or recent crosses,but what is and isn't recent?
Something i must do before getting a a presa as well is do my research.
Also I'd like to correct some info i posted,the corso isn't part bardino majerho[sp],that is the presa,its easy to get the to confused,especialy not being well versed in the breeds.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

cane76 said:


> that sounds like the best idea,do all your research first,especialy on a breed like the presa so you don't get screwed by the breeder or get something you think you weren't like a bandog straight up when you wanted a presa.
> I need to do my research on it as well so i dont get screwed,just as it is hard to understand this apbt/bully/game amstaff business it is equally as hard or harder to get the preasa info out with out getting screwed into buying the bogus thing,i believe allot of the dogs out there to be crosses or recent crosses,but what is and isn't recent?
> Something i must do before getting a a presa as well is do my research.
> Also I'd like to correct some info i posted,the corso isn't part bardino majerho[sp],that is the presa,its easy to get the to confused,especialy not being well versed in the breeds.


I met the Presa puppy this weekend, let me tell you about my impressions of it:

Prior to the weekend I spoke with one of the first breeders to ever bring the Breed to the US and I got some general info on what a stable Presa Should act like so here is what I was able to gather...

The dog was in front of the petsmart with the shelter people, it was exposed to incoming cars, people walking and dogs both walking with their owners and dogs that were up for adoption as well.

Behavior with people-

The dog has an amazing stare, very deep stare, extremely confident he approached everyone with hesitation. tons of people petted him, gave him cookies even accepted the sit command from me once with a cookie and once without. The noise the large crowd of people did not seem to affect him at all. There were two people that had actually fostered him ( one currently does) and he did not see over protective over any of them he was very independent.. We took him for a walk and the lady said he was leash trained, I did not think so initially he was towing her like he was a horse lolol i asked if i could walk him and he was very independent and did not seem to care that I was holding the leash. Now I was able to give him subtle corrections and redirect his walk but he was very interested in running playing. This dog is extremly strong. In conclusion I never saw any kind of hesitation, growling, barking, shyness of the dog towards people of any kind.

Behavior with other dogs-

Since this is a public parking lot and it was in front of petsmart there were tons of walks coming in and out, there were also dogs caged next to him that were up for adoption. Some of the dogs in the cage were going bezerk barking at him, growling he did absolutely nothing, no growl, no tail raise, just pretty much didnt care much. There were dogs coming in to the petsmart and he would smell them and approach them but no hesitation or agression. He was extremly watchful of the surroudings but never showed any agression in fact at one point he just layed on the floor.

They are bringing him over my house tonight so he can meet my chihuahua and my kitty. They told me he is extremely laid back and does not have DA. My best guess from the behaviors I saw is that perhaps a dog of his size acting dumb might get his interest, bullmastiffs looked like labradors next to him so I think there won't be too many giant dogs I can run into in my neighborhood lol So I want to see how he acts with my dog and cat and if this goes well I'd like to take him for couple of nights to see how he behaves without his foster parent and analyze if he would be the right fit for our family. Do you have any advice for me as far as corrections, or behaviors I should look for to indicate his level of dominance?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

so here is the puppy, he was over last night for a few hours to meet my chihuahua and the cat. We are going to take him over the weekend to see how he acts and responds and if everything goes well, we will be adopting him. I cannot believe how smart he is, he learned the wait command after 4 repetitions. He is very intelligent bonds extremely fast, by the way when I let him out in the yard to play he was so freaking quick it was amazing to see such a large dog move that fast. what do you guys think?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh wow Dave that is an impressive beast! I think I'm in love!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> oh wow Dave that is an impressive beast! I think I'm in love!


Thank you =) he is a big puppy, he is so intimidating at first it is not even funny. He is so big that these two Bullmastiffs that walked by him looked like labradors lol The only bad thing is that the drools so bad, when he drinks waters he splashes everywhere as well. I really hope it works out because a doggy like him would make the 5'oclock news in the wrong hands. Thankfully the rescue place is extremely caring for the dog and they screen the hell out of people.. I hope this weekend works out, I am going to try to get him on tape so you guys can see how fast he is.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dude that is a massive puppy! I like him too!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks I will be happy with the outcome if we keep him because I know he will be rotten spoiled. I def want to change his food and lean him out a bit, he is on Alpo which is not the best food at all so I think Raw would be a great choice but I have to look into it.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Id say,give it a chance,a opportunity like this dosent come around all to often.
He sure looks big for a pup,id say he isn't a recent puppy but more like a ten month plus puppy,he looks great!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

cane76 said:


> Id say,give it a chance,a opportunity like this dosent come around all to often.
> He sure looks big for a pup,id say he isn't a recent puppy but more like a ten month plus puppy,he looks great!


You are right on point he is about 10-11 months hold they weighted him at 113 pounds couple of weeks ago. They have him on not so good food but if he passes the test this weekend we will keep him. The only bad thing about him is that he drools so much.. I think I need a giant horse feeder bucket for his water and food so he doesnt slap the water and food around.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

So i am sad to say that I do not think we are going to keep the puppy. It just amazes that people buy these dogs and do not train them or teach them any commands. It is sad, maybe they see a big scary looking dog and they just want to keep it chained in a backyard or a in cage. This boy is extremely stable and he is not agressive at all. The only problem is that he weight 120 pounds and he is extremely tall and strong. He doesnt know how to just relax and lay down. He is always up in my face trying to challenge me and play, I can handle it buy my fiance has a small frame and I can see this dog running circles around her. Also, this breed doesnt do well with pysical corrections and I can see that doing vocal corrections at 11 months old is just way too difficult. He is extremely mellow with my chihuahua and the cat, once in a while he tries to get playful and doesnt reallize he is a giant. It makes me very sad because I think he has such a great temperament but I feel completely powerless, he is clearly dominant and stubborn and at 11 months old he doesnt know any commands besides sit and I taught him to wait. I was thinking that crating him to get him to relax could be a good tactic but my fiance is a bit overwhelmed by his size (i was at first too and sometimes i feel it when he wants to test me) so I think it isjust not going to work. It really felt good being able to walk with a dog that doesn't want to kill every dog he sees on the road. We passed a few dogs and even strangers came up to see him and he didnt care.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

He also extremely stressed out from not being with his foster dad and he keeps panting excessively, I mean I dont even think the dog slept last night at all. He just pants and drools and is completely stressed in this scenario... I really don't think I will have the right energy or enough knowledge to train this giant puppy =(


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Darn David I'm so sorry. If ya'll are intimidated by the dog you should give it back. These dogs are great, but only for a certain type of person. Do you think if ya'll gave him time to settle in ... dogs normally take a week or two...and get him enrolled into some OB classes it may work?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Darn David I'm so sorry. If ya'll are intimidated by the dog you should give it back. These dogs are great, but only for a certain type of person. Do you think if ya'll gave him time to settle in ... dogs normally take a week or two...and get him enrolled into some OB classes it may work?


To be honest I was getting worried last night because he started crying and the it started to turn into a growl and I kind of freaked out and I called the foster. He told me that the dog is extremely vocal. When we got up this morning I brought him up and I saw him wagging his tail and trying to jump on me happy which was a good thing, he never wagged his tail ever. I actually noticed that he talks back when he doesnt want to submit, like If I tell him to sit so we can open the door and go outside he started to moan and growl and then backs into sitting. Kind of like complaning lol so I picked up on it and it is not an agressive growl it is more like dont tell me what to do. The only problem is that this dog doesnt know anything. I try to use cookies to redirect him to move to certain locations and he just doesnt get it or doenst want to get it because he is very dominant. He has yet to show me a bit of agression however, he was in my face a lot last night and I ended up tossing his ass on the ground because he wouldnt stop. I think this is where it can lead to some problems because he doesnt know commands to go to his bed or get away, he is always in my face or my fiances... I feel so powerless at this moment, and I just think that if he was an 8 week old pup it would be so much easier because you can at least psysically move him and put him where you want him to be. It is sad because the pit I had to put down was so the opossite of this dog, he was food agressive, animal agressive and human agressive. So far, my fiance took his bone away to move him on the couch the dog didnt care, we passed dogs he did not care, people approached us at night he didnt care. :rain: I feel so useless and I feel I am letting another animal down....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> To be honest I was getting worried last night because he started crying and the it started to turn into a growl and I kind of freaked out and I called the foster. He told me that the dog is extremely vocal. When we got up this morning I brought him up and I saw him wagging his tail and trying to jump on me happy which was a good thing, he never wagged his tail ever. I actually noticed that he talks back when he doesnt want to submit, like If I tell him to sit so we can open the door and go outside he started to moan and growl and then backs into sitting. Kind of like complaning lol so I picked up on it and it is not an agressive growl it is more like dont tell me what to do. The only problem is that this dog doesnt know anything. I try to use cookies to redirect him to move to certain locations and he just doesnt get it or doenst want to get it because he is very dominant. He has yet to show me a bit of agression however, he was in my face a lot last night and I ended up tossing his ass on the ground because he wouldnt stop. I think this is where it can lead to some problems because he doesnt know commands to go to his bed or get away, he is always in my face or my fiances... I feel so powerless at this moment, and I just think that if he was an 8 week old pup it would be so much easier because you can at least psysically move him and put him where you want him to be. It is sad because the pit I had to put down was so the opossite of this dog, he was food agressive, animal agressive and human agressive. So far, my fiance took his bone away to move him on the couch the dog didnt care, we passed dogs he did not care, people approached us at night he didnt care. :rain: I feel so useless and I feel I am letting another animal down....


Don't feel like you're letting him down, he has a place to go. If the dog isn't right for your house then it's not plain and simple. Maybe more onlead time even in the house will help you control the booger until he learns the commands. Lisa would be a total help with you as far as behavioral things go. My bullmastiff and Neela are verrry vocal, they often intimadate alot of people. I think it's cool though, and have turned it into a positive thing for them. Neela does a gumble/growl/bark... I know she wants something when she comes to me while I'm veggin' around the house. She has learned that it gets me up and I follow her to what she wants... Before going raw she was continuously miserable , and would tell me when she was going to need her antihistamine.

If you use the leash method he'll learn that you are in control, and will get a physical reprimand without relating it to your hand


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I really would like to adopt one of those i really need a gaurd dog for my place when you live so far out in the middle of no were people can rob you while your gone and there is no cops for like 30 miles. you really have to have your big scary dogs and your loud ones i have pits that scare some away but if people know pits they will probly come up knowing they are safe, i have great watch dogs you know the ones that bark really loud when they see something new. beagles. they are great but i want a good gaurd dog you know to protect my pit bulls lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I really would like to adopt one of those i really need a gaurd dog for my place when you live so far out in the middle of no were people can rob you while your gone and there is no cops for like 30 miles. you really have to have your big scary dogs and your loud ones i have pits that scare some away but if people know pits they will probly come up knowing they are safe, i have great watch dogs you know the ones that bark really loud when they see something new. beagles. they are great but i want a good gaurd dog you know to protect my pit bulls lol


These dogs were not meant to be chained up or left outside alone and bringing that type of dog into a house with American Pitbull Terriers is a terrible idea. Get a security system for your house or cameras. Some of the lines of Presas came down from fighting dogs so it is not wise to try to do that.


----------

